

OUYA kickstarter goal reached in under 12 hours - alt_
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ouya/ouya-a-new-kind-of-video-game-console?funded

======
alt_
Title shamelessly stolen from [http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/10/ouya-gaming-
console-meets...](http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/10/ouya-gaming-console-
meets-950k-kickstarter-goal/) and old post[0] still on first page, so might
not have needed a repost, but I thought it was noteworthy.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4223627>

